# New Term in the Industry



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Recenty recieved a price schedule... with the term "Compressed Cube". The person that came up with this musta gotta raise.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I heard SG was doing that years ago........:whistling2:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I heard SG was doing that years ago........:whistling2:


we do it everytime we load our trailer. It`s to help get more on trailer!Most companies do not count cyd on your trailer, but not sure about screwguard!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> we do it everytime we load our trailer. It`s to help get more on trailer!Most companies do not count cyd on your trailer, but not sure about screwguard!


Im pretty sure he means they want to pay you for compressed cube. Sometimes we break it down, and sometimes we dont. We are required to take a photo of debris in trailer. So on a bid approval, or flat rate we break it down. On a BATF we leave it as is, dont want to get beat up on cube count.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, I've heard it. They expect you to break down that 2 CYD entertainment center and count it as 3 Cubic Feet after its laying flat. Just another "tool" they use in the arsenal of "your photos don't justify" because you didn't "break it down" or "stack it neatly".

If memory serves, I heard SG put on a presentation at one of their conferences on this very subject.

I say screw that! That is additional labor (and in my case a crown on a front tooth from an accident) that they aren't paying for!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, that term has been around for awhile. If your gullible enough to believe it, you don't waste more time and energy, you save it. By compressing the debris, you are able to pack more on your trailer and save on fees and trips to and from the landfill.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

So this means I need to carry a trash compactor and compress on site. I wonder if they will need action shots of the debris being comprsssed. 



JFMURFY said:


> Recenty recieved a price schedule... with the term "Compressed Cube". The person that came up with this musta gotta raise.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yeah, that term has been around for awhile. If your gullible enough to believe it, you don't waste more time and energy, you save it. By compressing the debris, you are able to pack more on your trailer and save on fees and trips to and from the landfill.


That is okay for bid work, but when they pick apart the amount of CY I will gladly haul air to the dump to increase CY count.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

never stops does it???


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> So this means I need to carry a trash compactor and compress on site. I wonder if they will need action shots of the debris being comprsssed.







I heard about a large operation in one of the large metro areas that were doing A LOT of trash outs that did this. 
Their crews went out ahead of the compactor truck and began trashing out, piling the debris in the garage.
Compactor truck shows up and the crews load the truck and away they go to the next job. 
I didn't do enough trash outs the last 4 years to have justified that if they'd have all been compressed into one week.



On the subject of compressed cubes I believe the brothers tried this as well.
Ya'll know its just a way for the service company to rail the contractor while they bill the bank for the non compressed count.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I heard about a large operation in one of the large metro areas that were doing A LOT of trash outs that did this.
> Their crews went out ahead of the compactor truck and began trashing out, piling the debris in the garage.
> Compactor truck shows up and the crews load the truck and away they go to the next job.
> I didn't do enough trash outs the last 4 years to have justified that if they'd have all been compressed into one week.
> ...


 Seems I remember the Brothers try sending out a memo about it too. I never did it!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Recenty recieved a price schedule... with the term "Compressed Cube". The person that came up with this musta gotta raise.


Raise of the eye brow and a cocking of the head ( just like scooby and shagggy used to do ) Bruuggh ? Rhow K Shaggy


----------

